
  Think Your Start-up Is Venture Worthy? Think Again.  - niyazpk
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/19/think-your-start-up-is-venture-worthy-think-again/
======
wmeredith
I'm still amazed that there are companies with no business model that people
will invest in. I understand this works out (occasionally) but I still really
don't get it. I mean if you're spending millions and don't make money, and
don't have a plan to make money, juts a plan to spend more money (i.e. acquire
more users) how is that a business?

~~~
metajack
Because for venture-backed companies, becoming wildly profitable is only one
of several possible exits. Acquisition, IPO, and bankruptcy are the most
common other exits.

